# Erfahrungen mit RapidClipse



## udo-100 (29. Apr 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
hat von euch jemand schon was mit RapidClipse von XDEV gemacht?
Die Oberflächen werden in html5 und nicht mehr in Swing programmiert.
Ist vielleicht zukunftssicherer als JavaFX.
Die IDE gibt es derzeit leider nur für Windows.


----------



## Flown (29. Apr 2016)

udo-100 hat gesagt.:


> Die Oberflächen werden in html5 und nicht mehr in Swing programmiert.
> Ist vielleicht zukunftssicherer als JavaFX.


Schon wieder Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen...
JavaFX -> Desktoplösung
RapidClipse -> IDE die einiges kapselt und Jetty, Vaadin verwendet -> Weblösung

Im Ganzen ist das ein nettes Tool, das gängige Sachen zusammenfügt und viele Dinge auch automatisiert. Wer schnell was mit Drag'n'Drop was gebastelt haben möchte ist das eine Alternative.


----------



## udo-100 (1. Mai 2016)

> Mit RapidClipse können Sie jedes Projekt mit nur wenigen Mausklicks als HTML5 Web-Anwendung, Mobile App oder klassische Desktop- Applikation deployen. Damit sind Sie in der Lage, Ihre Anwendung für nahezu alle Plattformen und Geräte verfügbar zu machen.


Ich habe diese Werbung als auch Desktopfähig angesehen.


----------



## RapidClipse (9. Sep 2016)

Mit RapidClipse kann man Web-Anwendungen, hybride Apps und auch Java Desktop Applikationen entwickeln. 

Die Oberfläche ist bei allen Varianten HTML/JavaScript, auch bei den Apps und bei Desktop-Applikationen. Das Prinzip bei Desktops ist dasselbe wie bei Hybriden Apps. Die Desktop-Anwendung besteht aus einem schlanken nativen Teil, ein leeres SWT Programmfenster. Darin läuft der Standard-Browser des Anwenderrechners, der dann die eigentliche Anwendung via Internet/LAN aufruft und im Browser anzeigt. Es kommt kein Swing zum Einsatz.

RapidClipse kann deutlich mehr als nur Kleinigkeiten zum Zusammenklicken. Damit werden ganze CRM und ERP Systeme Entwickelt. Man kann tausende Zeilen GUI Code schreiben und stundenlang/Tage/wochenlang am Layout basteln, man kann unzählige Hibernate Annotations selber setzen etc. oder sich den Code generieren lassen. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen das eine ist professionell das andere ist Unprofessionalität. Sollte ein Feature nicht passen, einfach nicht benutzen und durch eigene Implementierungen ersetzen. Der Übergang von Drag-and-Drop zur Codierung ist völlig fließend.


----------

